# Autotrader/Exchange and Mart



## Guest (Oct 28, 2011)

Hiya,

Can anyone advise if there is an online equivalent to Autotrader/Exchange and Mart in Spain. Not looking at cars, am after prices on trucks. I´ve googled oodles of different stuff, but generally find individual vehicles and not big, aggregated sites.

Any ideas?


----------



## MacRov (Oct 26, 2010)

Don't know if it has trucks but you could try segundamano .es: anuncios gratis para comprar y vender. Compraventa de pisos, coches, portátiles, móviles.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Coches.net: Coches nuevos, coches de ocasión, seminuevos, Km0. Todo sobre el mundo del motor. might be worth a look??????

Jo xxxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Do you mean trucks as in lorries? Could this be what you want?
Camiones de ocasión - Camiones de segunda mano - autocasion

Vehculos comerciales: Camiones y furgonetas


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

There is always the Friday Ads paper


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2011)

Exactly what I was looking for.

Thanks for the info peeps!


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

AutoScout24: Coches de ocasión, vehículos usados, coche segunda mano should also be checked. Depends on the sort of vehicle you want and whether you mean a lorry or something that runs on rails (truck!).


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2011)

Basically 2 or 3 axle lorry. Flatbed would be good, chassis only would be fab. Oddly enough, one of the vehicles I´m interested in can do "lorry" and "truck" as per your description - Mercedes Unimog, but recent models are out of my league pricewise


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Yossa said:


> Basically 2 or 3 axle lorry. Flatbed would be good, chassis only would be fab. Oddly enough, one of the vehicles I´m interested in can do "lorry" and "truck" as per your description - Mercedes Unimog, but recent models are out of my league pricewise


British Rail Civil Engineers might be you best bet then! You could bring it down by rail but whether they'd let you through on Eurotunnel is another matter.


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2011)

Lol - that would probably be fun, but I´m sure I would get sent down for an exceedingly long time for doing that! Still...

One of the things I love about the Mogs is the fact that you can switch the vehicle from LHD to RHD in about 1 min. Obviously not while driving though! Google VarioPilot - Mercedes cool tech for doing it. Quite impressive.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Yossa said:


> Lol - that would probably be fun, but I´m sure I would get sent down for an exceedingly long time for doing that! Still...
> 
> One of the things I love about the Mogs is the fact that you can switch the vehicle from LHD to RHD in about 1 min. Obviously not while driving though! Google VarioPilot - Mercedes cool tech for doing it. Quite impressive.


Cheapest secondhand seems to be about 5000€ - available in Germany!


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2011)

I´ve found stacks of ex-military ones, but not that many in Spain, which is a drag. Strangely, some of one´s I´ve found in Spain are far more expensive than similar models in UK, France and Germany. Go figure...


----------

